# Pulling up Grass



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I swear everyone must think I did absolutely no research before getting a puppy 

So here's yet another situation. Kimma LOVES pulling up grass. I don't even think it's the act of eating the grass that gets her, but its pulling it up that she loves. She doesn't do it on walks, as I don't let her near grass, but in our yard it's her favorite. I think if I let her, she would be content sitting outside pulling up grass all day! She hasn't vomited or anything that would suggest she is consuming it...

But I have noticed that it's happening inside, too, with our carpet. Now, I'm a very clean person and vacuum at least once a day, so I don't think it's because there are crumbs in the carpet or anything... But she just likes to pull it up! 

So I guess I'm just wondering if anyone knows what I can do to deter her from doing this. Treats don't seem to work (though in another thread I asked about a higher value treat than a hot dog, which doesn't seem to be getting her attention anymore), and she has plenty of chew toys (stuffed ones, nylabones, kong, rawhide chews, rope toy, chilly bone, she likes to chew on her towel in her crate, etc.), so I'm just not sure what to do to help her. 

We started the "leave it" command, but she's not always very responsive, especially when it comes to the carpet or grass outside. (And I don't LET her do it, it seems like I turn my back for a minute and shes pulling ). 

Once again, thank you all for your advice!!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I've noticed that Frag eats carpet when he's bored, but doesn't bother with grass. We spray the spots he eats with bitter apple spray and he stops eating at those spots. Kit licks the carpet and freaks out majorly when she has an upset tummy and does the grass thing too, although she's actually eating it to help her upset tummy. I usually feed her some green beans if I notice her doing this, and then the greens help and she stops. 

Do you think it could be anything health related, or does it just seem like she's having fun?


----------



## devildog (Feb 25, 2010)

My dog does the exact same thing, will just rip the grass up. She sometimes will eat a piece of it just because it gets stuck in her mouth. This also seems to be the one thing I can not get her to stop doing no matter how I try to bribe her. She doesn't do it on walks either, just the back yard. She was just at the Vet as well and got all her blood work, etc and she is very healthy so who knows why they do it.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I've noticed that Frag eats carpet when he's bored, but doesn't bother with grass. We spray the spots he eats with bitter apple spray and he stops eating at those spots. Kit licks the carpet and freaks out majorly when she has an upset tummy and does the grass thing too, although she's actually eating it to help her upset tummy. I usually feed her some green beans if I notice her doing this, and then the greens help and she stops.
> 
> Do you think it could be anything health related, or does it just seem like she's having fun?


I don't think it's health related, as she's acting like her normal, crazy self... But I will bring it up to the vet when I go next week. It may be boredom, so I've upped the exercise and training a bit... If she can handle it, then I see no reason not to do more 

I will definitely try the bitter apple spray, as she's started to do it in certain spots... Though I have a feeling I'll end up having to spray almost the entire carpet every day for a while, hahaha. I might try to feed her some veggies, too. I gave her a piece of carrot today and she went nuts 

Thanks for the advice!



devildog said:


> My dog does the exact same thing, will just rip the grass up. She sometimes will eat a piece of it just because it gets stuck in her mouth. This also seems to be the one thing I can not get her to stop doing no matter how I try to bribe her. She doesn't do it on walks either, just the back yard. She was just at the Vet as well and got all her blood work, etc and she is very healthy so who knows why they do it.


That's pretty much what happens with my girl, too. I think working on "leave it" a bit more will help though... We don't put chemicals on our grass so it won't hurt her, but I want her to pay attention to me when I call her, not play with the grass


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

You're welcome! I hope _something_ works out.


----------

